# Tool Failure Report Ridgid R4510 TS



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Item: Ridgid R4510 Table Saw
Type of failure: Electrical
Point of failure (preliminary): Main Power Switch
Failure mode: Open Hot side

Seems my favorite table saw (also only table saw) had a switch with a high resistance contact on the hot side. Over time the contact heated up and burnt out, open. Could have been a weak contact or a cold solder joint. Then there is the low probability it was taken out by a bad motor but I'm going to reserve that worry for later. If need be I can borrow a megger from work to check the windings. It's on the Lifetime Maintenance Program so it should only be an inconvenience. I'm not dead in the water, just reduced to paddling with a teaspoon. I'll make the call tomorrow and see if the Lifetime Maintenance thing is worthwhile.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Pat. Crossing finger here for you. Hopefully everything goes okay with the warranty.


----------



## Skyewalker (Aug 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your cutlery problems. The good news is that 
Ridgid's Lifetime Warranty is just that, lifetime. They will fix/replace your saw FREE!!! No questions asked.
I have a Ridgis 4510 saw that burned out the motor (my fault). It was fixed in a few days...gratis. The LMA also applies to the batteries on their cordless drills and drivers. New batteries, no quibble.
Well worth the money...except the lifetime maintenance agreement is also FREE !
David


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

*Warranty Works*

Had a Ridgid ROS quit after two years. No problem, only took a couple of weeks, and it has worked fine ever since. Hope they stay in business!


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

A lifetime warranty does not make up the quality.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

My advise to new Rigid owners or perspectives... Is to cross all the "T's" on the warranty registration process.

Their Lifetime warranty process includes a mail-in that is on a form, sent in with the original receipt and the original UPC code from the box, then I do their online registration. 

I bought a Rigid sale/clearance item that didn't have a box. When it failed, they were not flexible, saying that the full registration was not done (no UPC), so it fell under a 3-year warranty, that had expired by one month. I've had good luck on warrantying everything else of there's since then.

That's why I am crossing my fingers that all the "T's" were crossed... What I've had of theirs was quality for the money I paid. I don't like all their products. But those I do, they are okay. But I do commercial and use a lot. I don't buy the low-cost home-owner lines, because they just don't suit me... so I don't have experience with those lines.

I know that lifetime warranty has saved me loads of money in rechargeable batteries!!!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well Jack, I don't know about the saw, but I have a Ridgid Combo router, trim router, 10 gallon vac (my only dust collector), miter saw, 12V drill and orbiter sander. All with a lifetime warranty that's never been used. And I've put the combo router, miter saw and vac threw the ringer, and no problem what so ever. I've even forgotten a Phillip screwdriver that I was using in my spindle, instead of the wrench (I know, bad idea) and turned my router on. It made a horrendous, ratcheting noise, and I thought I had killed it, and after removing the screw driver, it keeps on routing.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Well there is good and bad news on the LMA front.

Good: Called in today and reported the problem. The guy said no worries, just have the LMA ID# (which I have) when I came in and he'd fix it on the spot if the part was on hand. I researched the part and gave him the number. He said he was out but it was already on his restock order and should be in this week. Can't go till Saturday anyway.

Bad: The service center is over 70 Mi away.

Consolation: Nice Gulf Seafood dinner on the way home.

Guess I can't complain too much.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Just a short note here. I had a similar issue with my r4512 TS. When I unpacked the saw and put it all together, the switch had a glitch. It would turn on sometimes and not at others. I called Ridgid Parts supply Center, in Salt Lake City, Utah, as I live in Utah. The person I talked was so helpful. He told me not to fret or worry. The switch was probably the issue. He sent me a new switch, box and all overnight. I was more than pleased with the response I received. Wish all tools were this easy get fixed when needed. I wish you the best.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hmmm... I was under the impression that the Life Time warranty included in-house repair service for large items like table saws. I've got the granite top 4511, and at 400+lbs, I would HATE to have to take it into a service depot.


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

GulfcoastGuy said:


> Well there is good and bad news on the LMA front.
> 
> Good: Called in today and reported the problem. The guy said no worries, just have the LMA ID# (which I have) when I came in and he'd fix it on the spot if the part was on hand. I researched the part and gave him the number. He said he was out but it was already on his restock order and should be in this week. Can't go till Saturday anyway.
> 
> ...


Now this is just my joking!! But the statements are true!!
Wal-Mart - 75 Miles away
K-Mart - 75 Miles away
Hospital - 75 Miles away
Home Depot - 200 Miles away
Lowes - 200 Miles away
Local lumber yard 3 times more expensive then Home Depot - 3 miles away
Grocery's 4 times more expensive then Wal-Mart - 1.5 Miles away
Power Tools - order on line, wait for UPS

By the way we shop at Wal-Mart for Grocery's once a month. The Wal-Mart gives you free dry-ice to keep your frozen stuff cold for that 75 mile trip. In the winter all you do is leave the windows in the car open and your food and you will be frozen by the time you get home.

Bruce


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

GulfcoastGuy said:


> Item: Ridgid R4510 Table Saw
> Type of failure: Electrical
> Point of failure (preliminary): Main Power Switch
> Failure mode: Open Hot side
> ...


Watching for you updates on the fix. Seafood? I can do that I seafood and eat it. 
Great excuse for special yummies if you ask me.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

SawSucker said:


> I've told people trime and time again that they'd be better off buying a used American made saw, but noooooo, everyone falls for the gimmicky Riving knife on the new imported crap. I have an American made Delta 34-444 Contractor'ds table saw that I bought new in 1995. It's been a great saw for my mostly hobbyist type work, and will probably be the last saw that I'll ever need.


Glad you like your saw. I like mine, too. Can't complain too much about one bum switch. American switches fail, too. I've seen it happen. Everything else on the saw has performed very well.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

CAD-Man said:


> Now this is just my joking!! But the statements are true!!
> Wal-Mart - 75 Miles away
> K-Mart - 75 Miles away
> Hospital - 75 Miles away
> ...


This is just me ... but if I lived under those conditions my next purchase would be luggage and moving expenses.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

BrianS said:


> Hmmm... I was under the impression that the Life Time warranty included in-house repair service for large items like table saws. I've got the granite top 4511, and at 400+lbs, I would HATE to have to take it into a service depot.


Maybe so for the floor standers like yours. The 4510 is marketed as a portable jobsite type saw. I needed the compact storage due to limited space in my garage/shop.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Daikusan said:


> Watching for you updates on the fix. Seafood? I can do that I seafood and eat it.
> Great excuse for special yummies if you ask me.


You'd like the goodies here. There's a place in Orange Beach (I think ... My wife knows) that serves a dz oysters done up six different ways ... sooo good. OK now I've made myself hungry.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

SawSucker said:


> I've told people trime and time again that they'd be better off buying a used American made saw, but noooooo, everyone falls for the gimmicky Riving knife on the new imported crap. I have an American made Delta 34-444 Contractor'ds table saw that I bought new in 1995. It's been a great saw for my mostly hobbyist type work, and will probably be the last saw that I'll ever need.


First... Let me say a disclaimer, as I am American and a Veteran, but, come on guy... There is a difference between pride and walking around with blinders. Not trying to stir things up, just an education to try to open eyes to what is now the blatant truth of today's reality.

I guess technically, you don't know what you specifically said. Mind you, I love vintage iron. The Jet 34-444 is considered vintage iron. But in what is "present day," today, in reality, please be careful with what ask for or imply. Others may not be as patient with someone shouting something that is just not true anymore in the present.

Currently, Jet and Grizzly are 2 of the largest direct importers of woodworking machinery from Taiwan. As of a few years ago, General Industrial was the last manufacturer who made Table Saws in *North America* (Canada). No large manaufacturer in the US assembles Table Saws from US made parts. There is no longer an American Made (US) Table Saw. It became "Extinct." So, at present, it is even getting harder in Europe to find a new European Table Saw that is made in Europe.

Rigid Tools was one of the last hold outs for that in the US... They sold the last "American Made (US)" Table Saws. They still have one of the largest tool manufacturing plants in the US... but it is cost prohibitive to run small runs of Cast iron in the US. And there are more pipe wrenches sold than Bandsaws and Table saws. So to stay competitive...

There are different grades of these imports and it depends on who is overseeing manufacturing and the quality control. Even Altendorf and Feldor have plants in China now. Albiet, with their own staff overseeing them and for some of their saws and/or parts...

So, at present, unless you find vintage iron in good shape, buying a new "American Made (US)" Table Saw just isn't going to happen, because that animal is now extinct.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

MAFoElffen said:


> ...
> So, at present, unless you find vintage iron in good shape, buying a new "American Made (US)" Table Saw just isn't going to happen, because that animal is now extinct.


Well said, Mike. You'd also be hard pressed to find a real fully American made car or anything else for that matter.

Something else that's faded into near extinction is the value of "craft". Seems people are more inclined to gauge their individual value based on their wage or benefits package rather than what they do or make. Certainly there is a correlation but I recall a day when someone's standard of living was implied by their profession or trade. Not so much anymore.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I would want to check that 1995 saw out and make sure it actually was made in the USA. I'm pretty sure that the DJ 15 and 20 jointers were made in Brazil at that time and all the lower end Delta machinery was from Taiwan, and not from a quality manufacturer either. I took a 6" jointer (not a DJ) back to where I bought it and told them to keep it.


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

GulfcoastGuy said:


> This is just me ... but if I lived under those conditions my next purchase would be luggage and moving expenses.


Here is the good part of living here. I'm 54 miles from the Grand Teton NP and 80 miles from Yellowstone and 120 miles from Old Faithful, and 86 miles to Jackson, WY. I live in as town of 972 people at 7000 feet above sea level. I have a Ham Radio Antenna on my property that no one complains about and I have 2.3 acres on the Wind River. So there are some really good things to go with the bad. Yes I still have to work for at least 5 or more years before I can retire but it is clean Air and clean Water and no one is telling me how to live and if I want to own a gun or 100 no one tells me I can't. :happy:I think the biggest drawback is I have no where to purchase any high quality wood or for that matter forget hardwood of any kind.

Bruce


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Great spot to live (in Summer).*



CAD-Man said:


> Here is the good part of living here. I'm 54 miles from the Grand Teton NP and 80 miles from Yellowstone and 120 miles from Old Faithful, and 86 miles to Jackson, WY. I live in as town of 972 people at 7000 feet above sea level. I have a Ham Radio Antenna on my property that no one complains about and I have 2.3 acres on the Wind River. So there are some really good things to go with the bad. Yes I still have to work for at least 5 or more years before I can retire but it is clean Air and clean Water and no one is telling me how to live and if I want to own a gun or 100 no one tells me I can't. :happy:I think the biggest drawback is I have no where to purchase any high quality wood or for that matter forget hardwood of any kind.
> 
> Bruce


Hi Bruce.

I can see why you like that area.

Last year we passed through Wind River Canyon on the way from Cody, WY to Denver, CO to visit Bobj3. Got some great video....

We stayed in Cody to visit Yellowstone.

A little bit East of your location, but the scenery was awesome......

Not sure if I would like to be there in Winter, though........:lol:


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

SawSucker said:


> WOW Bruce, in the mid 70's I lived in Idaho Falls, not far from you I'm guessin. I was there for a few years of Junior High, and a little over a year in High School. While I was there I learned to love snow skiing, and swimming. I've been trying to get back to that part of the country since I married the farmers daughter up here in the Dakotas. You truely do live in a very beautiful part of the country.


I was at US Naval Nuclear Power School prototype training near Idaho Falls. S5G plant. There were no housing facilities on site so all the students were given allowances to live in town. Grueling program. Kept me in a fog most the time so I can't say I remember much of the town or the area. But anyway, small world.


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Bruce.
> 
> I can see why you like that area.
> 
> ...


Our town, Dubois is about 50 miles as the crow flies from the Wind River Canyon but by road it's just over 100 miles. We take the RV there once in a while for the Weekend. There is a gentleman (cowboy) from Australia here that owns Turtle Ranch just west of town. He is the person that trains the Clydesdales for the Budweiser commercials as well as horses for the Wells Fargo Stagecoach. I can't post URL's yet so do a Google search on Turtle Ranch and check out his WEB site. If you watch some of the Wells Fargo commercials really close you will see the Tetons in the background. What is very surprising is the many Australians that live in our local area or come visit in the summer. The town is an Artist and literary community as well as large ranches. The ranch that borders my property line is an 1800 acre cattle ranch. We are one of the few real cowboy towns left in the Western U.S. You see chaps, spurs and almost everyone wears a cowboy hat (me I just wear a ball cap). We take our ATV up in the mountains behind our place and you always take a can of Bear spray (About 10 time stronger then pepper spay) and a powerful hand gun or a shotgun in case you surprise a Grizzly Bear. I never come across one close by, but you go prepared just in case. 

As far as the Winters, I live in what is called the Valley of the Warm Winds also called the banana belt of Wyoming. we rarely get colder the -25F in the winter, where other places in Wyoming get -30F to -37F. On average we will get 20F to 30F degree days and lows in the low teens at night. The coldest we got last winter was -15F and that was only 3 different day over a 2 month period. I have a weather station online but again I can't post the URL but once I get my 10 posts then I will come back and edit this post with the WEB link and you can check out our temps during the year.

One more thing Dubois is pronounced Du-Boyz not the French pronunciation.:lol:

Bruce


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

> we rarely get colder the -25F in the winter


Exactly..........In Sydney we may get down to -1C........(30F).....LOL


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Well the switch didn't come in so no trip. The guy at the service center must be feeling sorry for me. He's going to try to get the switch shipped to me and save me the gas. Really great to work with.

Did get the seafood though, just local. My wife, my son, and I went to R&R's on the causeway. We shared some crayfish and got PoBoys; Soft Shell crab for me, Blackened fish for my son, wife got a Blackened fish salad. If anyone's ever in the Mobile bay area and want the best crayfish it's R&R's. Local fav.


----------



## Skyewalker (Aug 30, 2012)

bosox said:


> A lifetime warranty does not make up the quality.


Even the best Tools break or get broken. We can't all afford Snap-on or Bosch, it's nice to have a reasonably priced tool that is covered.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

It was just a switch.

Switches fail. It happens. This particular switch has been superseded which means the flaw was probably Id'd and the new one should be an improvement. I can't fault a minor design flaw especially if it's found and corrected.

Bottom line: Although more service centers would be welcome, I still like Ridgid.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

SawSucker said:


> Sorry, it's just my opinion of how things have gotten. As far as Ridgid goes, a few years ago Home Depot invested in building a brand new store in this town, and due to poor planing the store only kept it's doors open for about a year, then they were gone. If they were still here I probably would of eventually bought a Rigid Spindle / Belt Sander. One other thing. I looked at your profile and you list your table saw as being a Ridgid R4510 Portable Contractor's Table Saw. Once in awhile I see people make this same mistake on describing what type of table saw that they own. The Ridgid R4510 is not a Contractor's saw, it is a Jobsite saw. Even though both saws were made portable for the housing and remodeling trades, the differences in how each are made are huge.


So Charlie...

You have my curiosity. I am curious what your definitions are of a contractor saw, a worksite saw and what you think the differences between them are. 

I know what those used to be. I know they have evolved over the last 40 years. I know what that is now. i also know that people and manufacturers have different "ideas" about what that currently means depending who you talk to.

But before saying what that means to me, my fellow contractors, carpenters and the woodworkers I know- Lets hear what your "perspective" of that is. I try to be open minded.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

A contractor saw is what contractors would have used on site 40-50 years ago, and the name of the saw has stuck with them, even though they are not real portable. Since the introduction of the direct drive, universal motor, plastic bodied, aluminum top jobsite saws, those have become the standard that contractor use onsite, and are often mislabeled as contractor saws. While Ridgid has come up with there own naming convention, (portable saw vs. professional saw), many of the other tool manufacturers do still follow the traditional naming convention.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Charlie- 
Glad you came back and edited that post....

Mike is right in that your perspective of that naming convention is about 40 plus years old. But also 40 plus years ago... A contractor's responsibilities were also different. The contractor owned and brought the bigger tools to be used by the tradesman. That evolved to tradesman being responsible for supplying his own tools for use. So what used to be 2 or 3 people having to unload and setup, now became someone hauling and setting up by themself.

What used to be considered a contractor saw was table saw construction "type" where the motor was belt driver and located outside the the case to the rear of the saw. It had a cast iron top with cheese grate cast iron extensions to make in lighter. It had a fixed stand... and at the time it first came out (in the late 40's?) , it was considered "portable'.

Later that changed to a class of saw, that was above a bench saw,, above a jobsite saw, but below new truely portable saws... It was below shop saws and cabinet saws.

The new truely portable saws first came out as being called hybrids. When the first came out, they were in a class below the contractor saws... but were found to be more popular by trade professionals, because they were light-weight and portable. So those saws evolved- making them better and adding more features, with more accuracy built in.

This made sense to us tradesmen as a saw for use to take to jobsites. Why carry around saws that were hard to transport from job site to job site... and setup at that jobsite each morning and put way each night. We started buying good quality saws, that were lightweight and putting them on kickstands. Saw Manufacturers listened and followed suit. So saw manufacturers saw that market and sold those saws with portable kickstands with wheels.

Since that idea and need evolved, it didn't make sense that saw manufacturers to still call a saw a "Contractor's Saw" to a saw that contractors then saw as a non-portable hobbiest saw, instead of a saw that a contractor would actually use on a jobsite. But for some that name still stuck.

Aluminum tables are just an evolutionary replacement to save weight and money. Current tables still don't wear like cast iron, but the cost of casting iron has gone up and the weight savings makes it portable. They now have finishes and coatings to help lower friction and wear. Fences are now more accurate, with better locking systems on the current saws, than were on the contractor saws 40 years ago. Extensions now can telescope and stay level... but slide back in for transport.

So when a tradesman coming into the trades now thinks "Contractor Saw"... Portable, Jobsite and Contractor Saw mean the same thing. So Rigid calling that saw a Contractor Saw in their Professional Series... is spot on. Along with Dewalt and Bosch.

IMHO- When a hobbiest gets a hold of a 40 year old "contractor saw" the first worthwhile mod is to remove the fence and fence guide rails and replace them. We were always having to monkey with them to make them work like we wanted them to. They were never that accurate or secure.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Sounds like we are about the same age and have somewhat the same views then... Please don't take this wrong- It's just that sometimes the way you word things in your posts comes across a bit abrasive and somewhat condescending.

I have 3 table saws. A Jobsite saw, where honestly the kickstand cost me more than I paid for the saw... but the "portability" was the most important factor. A Rockwell shop saw that I used for years, made more accurate, but outgrew. A European sliding table cabinet saw... that I still try to make more accurate.

But here on this forum... I can share experience on how to make even a bench saw accurate. I'm sure you have experience that would be beneficial to share here also... If you don't alienate yourself beforehand. I've made friends here. I am somewhat protective of them and this forum, where we are here to share experience, learn and have fun... with a shared passion- Woodworking. There are some very talented people here. If it becomes a bitter, mine is better than yours, like other forums... we probably wouldn't be here. This forum is not like that, nor are the people here.

I don't think you realize or want to come across that way. so I just thought I might point that out. Remember to try to be respectful... I am protective of my friends.

--EDIT- (Sidenote) "Imports" are a matter of perspective when you consider this forum has worldwide members. What is an import to you may be a national product export to others. What you or I use as a brand or model may never be available to others on this forum, but "Woodworking" and the passion for it is universal.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

SawSucker said:


> It's called frustration, I don't how many times or ways to try to get through to people when I'm trying to make a point and it seems like no one is listening. It is also the reason that I edit my posts so much.


I've always said- Being a little crazy and a twisted sense of humor have done well for me... Actually a bit of patience.

I'm glad you're here. Remember to breath and have fun. Sometimes you don't have to take things too seriously.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

SawSucker said:


> Actually I do have some patience, probably more then most. I'm not a fast guy, I like to think things through... I'm about wore out, none of this should be so difficult.


None of this should even be an issue!:no:


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

SawSucker said:


> I have designed two improvements...
> ...
> I'm about wore out, none of this should be so difficult.


No one knows better along those lines than some of the members here. There is an inventer, some tool makers (private), small business owners and others.

If you are looking to patent, don't share that idea or you risk that patent. If you want to share for the good of others in open domain (like I do allot) then, you know, people don't have to listen. What I suggest may be simple and get them there. It may not be the only way and sometimes I might suggest 10 ways to get there... for them to have choices... But they are just suggestions. They don't have to listen to it or follow it.

But if they do... and it helped... and it worked out well... That makes me feel good and makes it all worthwhile to me.

When I was in Special Ops, we had a saying- "I won't carry your rucksack for you, but I'll carry mine beside you..." I can't do someones else's work and my own work as well as two people pulling their own weight can. I might be able to do their work, but I can't do their work "for them." I can't make their decisions for them. People don't learn that way. And if forced, they tend to resist. But if I paint a picture they want for themselves... If I can inspire them through my own example and actions... Then I can lead them through that. But to do that, sometimes you have to give them the tools to do that.

Which follows into the next saying- "If you don't like the picture you've become, paint a different picture."

EDIT-- Sorry Pat. We might want to continue this side of discussion into PM or the Lobby so we don't muddy Pat's thread. I'm hoping he gets his switch soon.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Where are we.......?*



SawSucker said:


> Lets say someone comes here and says that they are having a problem with their Contractor's table saw, which type of saw are we to assume that he has ?


Sorry to but into this conversation, but I usually just ask them what make/model saw they have.

No need to make any assumptions.

Lets not get too tired up in pedantics..... This is a woodwork forum,after all.:yes4:


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Well progress is being made. I called today and the switch was in. Ken (Ken's the guy I've been working with, great guy) took my info and said he would get back with me when the PO gave him a shipping cost. He didn't even want my LMA ID# till he was sitting down to do the paperwork to send to Ridgid. Other than taking a little too long (not their fault) it's been pretty painless.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

I got the part the other day and just now getting around to capping off this thread. I ended up paying for shipping ~$12 and the switch is back in and the saw is back on line. Just in time too. We had some interior painting done and I need to re-cut some base boards.

Quick heads up on the replacement of the switch for those that have this saw. The switch is held in place by a gray frame with 4 screws. There is a black box module inside the saw that the screws attach to. Between the module and the wall of the saw is a metal frame stiffener that the screws pass through. Aligning all of this wile holding the screwdriver on the screw was a bear and not accomplished with out a few choice words referring to the questionable parentage of the alleged Ridgid engineers. The module should have been mounted to the saw with it's own screws.

Just so you know.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Missed this... Good deal. Glad it all worked out for you.


----------

